# Spouse Functional English Evidence



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

Guys I need help.

At the application stage we had attached the MBA certificate and transcript letter which states the course was from 2009-2011 and Medium was English as Spouse Functional Evidence. However it doesn’t specify that it was “Full time”. 

With additional doc request list CO had requested for PCC, Medicals and evidence for functional English of spouse. In response my agent had forwarded the same functional English for spouse evidence that we attached along with PCC which wasn’t uploaded initially and the date on which we did our medicals.

Now I was wondering the only document he requested from the initially submitted set of docs is this proof for functional English of spouse, could it be that he wasn’t happy with the evidence we provided? 

Has anyone of you submitted uni letters that stated 2 years study and medium was English and got the grants? Is it really a must to have “Full time” written on the letter?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Guys I need help.
> 
> At the application stage we had attached the MBA certificate and transcript letter which states the course was from 2009-2011 and Medium was English as Spouse Functional Evidence. However it doesn’t specify that it was “Full time”.
> 
> ...


Well.. I have not got the grant as yet but my CO has accepted the documents I have submitted for my wife's English evidence. 

Following is the list of documents:
1- College Certificate
2- College Transcript (2 years)
3- Letter from College confirms that medium was English (Signed and Stamped by Principal)
4- School Certificate
5- School Mark-sheet (Last Year)
6- Letter from School confirms that medium was English (Signed and Stamped by Principal)

Good luck! I hope this helps.


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

msvayani said:


> Well.. I have not got the grant as yet but my CO has accepted the documents I have submitted for my wife's English evidence.
> 
> Following is the list of documents:
> 1- College Certificate
> ...


Thanks a lot for the response buddy.

Seniors, pls share your experiences and give me some relief


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

sameera207 said:


> Guys I need help.
> 
> At the application stage we had attached the MBA certificate and transcript letter which states the course was from 2009-2011 and Medium was English as Spouse Functional Evidence. However it doesn’t specify that it was “Full time”.
> 
> ...



you have to submit your spouse IELTS because doc's u provided in initial shows that ur spouse is professional because MBA is not a little degree in Australia, and obviously your spouse will try to work there on behalf of MBA degree and IELTS requirements for spouse is 4.5 overall I have submitted it too 

One question i have is ur CO ask for PCC and Medical test if yes then ok and if not then why u done PCC and Medical, waiting for your reply

Regards
Samper


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

samper said:


> you have to submit your spouse IELTS because doc's u provided in initial shows that ur spouse is professional because MBA is not a little degree in Australia, and obviously your spouse will try to work there on behalf of MBA degree and IELTS requirements for spouse is 4.5 overall I have submitted it too
> 
> One question i have is ur CO ask for PCC and Medical test if yes then ok and if not then why u done PCC and Medical, waiting for your reply
> 
> ...


I am not quite clear on what you are saying buddy You mean to say its best I get my wife to do IELTS?

Yeah the CO asked for PCC and medicals as I hadnt submitted them when lodging the application.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> I am not quite clear on what you are saying buddy You mean to say its best I get my wife to do IELTS?
> 
> Yeah the CO asked for PCC and medicals as I hadnt submitted them when lodging the application.


Hi,
The Best thing would be to send a polite mail to your CO and also attach the MBA related documents again and request her to confirm whether this suffices the requirement or are the expecting some thing else to meet the English requirement.

If your spouse has done MBA then I am sure you will have School Certificate and Bachelors certificate, You may attach those transcripts as well to support your case..

Regards
RK


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi,
> The Best thing would be to send a polite mail to your CO and also attach the MBA related documents again and request her to confirm whether this suffices the requirement or are the expecting some thing else to meet the English requirement.
> 
> If your spouse has done MBA then I am sure you will have School Certificate and Bachelors certificate, You may attach those transcripts as well to support your case..
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Well the school studies were conducted in local language and she has a professional qualification equivalent to a degree which was awarded from a UK body. Might try that if he says this isnt enough.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

sameera207 said:


> I am not quite clear on what you are saying buddy You mean to say its best I get my wife to do IELTS?
> 
> Yeah the CO asked for PCC and medicals as I hadnt submitted them when lodging the application.


yes send ur spouse IELTS result


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Well the school studies were conducted in local language and she has a professional qualification equivalent to a degree which was awarded from a UK body. Might try that if he says this isnt enough.


All the Best... It could very well be possible that the CO might have missed the MBA document of your spouse and so requested it again. or some problems with attachment. So just send it again and wait for him to respond..

Regards
RK


----------



## sameera207 (Sep 13, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> All the Best... It could very well be possible that the CO might have missed the MBA document of your spouse and so requested it again. or some problems with attachment. So just send it again and wait for him to respond..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thats the best scenario that could happen. I hope it is just that otherwise booking exams and waiting for results will take some more time and delay the grant.


----------



## perfecto88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there,

My wife is in the same situation i.e.:

1) She hasn't done IELTS
2) She has a diploma certificate in beauty (from a recognize institute in Netherlands)
3) We could get a letter from the partnering institution she went to to confirm that her course was delivered full-time over 2 yrs in English

But, was wondering if this would be sufficient?

sameera207: how did it work out for you? I just got my CO assigned and they've started asking for functional english evidence.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

perfecto88 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My wife is in the same situation i.e.:
> 
> ...


Hii,

It should be sufficient, However sometimes it completely depends on the CO. You could share this Letter and also her school certificates if you have, so that it adds wight to your case

Regards
RK


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

samper said:


> you have to submit your spouse IELTS because doc's u provided in initial shows that ur spouse is professional because MBA is not a little degree in Australia, and obviously your spouse will try to work there on behalf of MBA degree and IELTS requirements for spouse is 4.5 overall I have submitted it too
> 
> One question i have is ur CO ask for PCC and Medical test if yes then ok and if not then why u done PCC and Medical, waiting for your reply
> 
> ...



I have a question regarding claiming points for spouse skills 

on a high level, I know that the below are needed to claim points

1. Education - Think I need to get them assesed by ACS?
2. IELTS score ( how much over all and how much in each module)
3. Work experience - mandatory to claim points? My spouse has only 6months of work experience and that too as a teacher. Will this affect in any way in claiming those 5points? Can I still claim if we count in as ZERO work experience?


Please share your thoughts

Thank you


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

sameera207 said:


> Guys I need help.
> 
> At the application stage we had attached the MBA certificate and transcript letter which states the course was from 2009-2011 and Medium was English as Spouse Functional Evidence. However it doesn’t specify that it was “Full time”.
> 
> ...


just a letter from last attended college stating that the medium of instructions is English is more than sufficient..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

for spouse IELTS Score required is 4.5, is this overall or 4.5 in each? DIBP website states "


> International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result with an *average band score of at least 4.5* for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing


 what i infer is its average score


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi expats i lodged my 489 visa on 19 march. I given proof of functional english for my husband on behalf of his b.a. 
The confusion is that he have done it from distance education. Will they deny this letter of functional english from his college and demand ielts or payment from us or approve 

Plz help


----------



## goodboy85 (Apr 8, 2015)

sameera207 said:


> Guys I need help.
> 
> At the application stage we had attached the MBA certificate and transcript letter which states the course was from 2009-2011 and Medium was English as Spouse Functional Evidence. However it doesn’t specify that it was “Full time”.
> 
> ...


Hi Sameera,

I am in the same situation, so did CO accepted the proof of english you submitted second time or you did IELTS. I am asking this because someone told me the CO will by default send the request for functional english proof if IELTS is not attached. So, wondering if I can send the same again because CO might not have checked that document.

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Spouse Functional English Evidence!*

Attached is one format for Spouse Functional English Evidence downloaded from one the threads in this Forum.
This was submitted as proof by few people and there wasn't any issue.

It doesn't mention that the course was a "FULL TIME" course.

IF Education is done from a reputed University LIKE *Pune University*, then IMMI dept could/might verify it directly with the University.

*This is just my view and doesn't undermine other Universities or Institutes.*


----------



## Rahul77 (Oct 4, 2015)

My spouse has done Masters in English (M.A. English) from India. Does she still need a certificate from the college that the medium of instruction was English or just the degree is enough. Please advise who can confirm this.


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Rahul77 said:


> My spouse has done Masters in English (M.A. English) from India. Does she still need a certificate from the college that the medium of instruction was English or just the degree is enough. Please advise who can confirm this.


I feel CO's go by the books, so as I understand from comments in other threads, no surprise if they ask whether Masters in English was taught in english. lol!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rahul77 said:


> My spouse has done Masters in English (M.A. English) from India. Does she still need a certificate from the college that the medium of instruction was English or just the degree is enough. Please advise who can confirm this.






> I feel CO's go by the books, so as I understand from comments in other threads, no surprise if they ask whether Masters in English was taught in english. lol!



technically they should not ask, however as someone said if they go by books then they may ask for proof, wait for them to ask

in case they ask it will be a tough time for you to get letter from college stating M.A(english) was taught in english.... college people will get furious


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## cheenujunk (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, 

Got a letter for my wife's MBA - medium of instr. Unfortunately, it's a distance education program and it is mentioned in the letter. Will this be accepted for functional English proof?


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Has any one use a letter from SMU (Distance education), as proof of functional english??
Can you please suggest if it would be accepted?

My spouse all degrees post +2 has been via Distance education.


----------



## cheenujunk (Feb 8, 2017)

In that case, why don't you show the other forms - 
Primary years with secondary education etc.
Pls refer to detailed list - 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

I learned from other post previously that distance education was not accepted as proof for Degree holders. Better to have an IELTS / PTE exam booked - would be easier option for you. You can also confirm by calling IBP and verifying with them.


----------

